# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Nourrir un pigeonneau dun jours

## Furette&co

Bonjour, jai récupéré un uf de pigeon fécondé qui a onze jours (le deuxième était clair) car il nétais plus couvé après la disparition dun des parents, d'habitude quand je retire les ufs de Ricky et Nobel (mon couple de pigeon (ça nest pas leur uf)) je le fait le premier jour puis je les remplace par des faux, mais vu quau mirage celui-ci était très développé et bougeait (ils éclosent a 15 jours normalement) je nai pas pu labandonner, du coup, je lai mi à côté dHashy, ma petite poule naine qui couve, elle la tout de suite glissé sous ses plumes. 
Je ne sais pas sil va arriver à terme mais jaimerais avoir des conseilles de quelquun qui sy connaît pour moccuper du petit lorsquil naîtra 
Je pensai le nourrir avec du *nutribird a21* que javait au cas où, mais je ne suis pas très sûr car je nai jamais fait ce genre de choses, si vous connaissez un spécialiste redirigez le vers ce post (ou donnez moi son mail?) ça serait vraiment super
En attendant je vais aller acheter un thermomètre (ce que jaurais peut-être dû faire il y a longtemps) et des gants chirurgicaux (peut-être aussi des masques? Je sait pas si cest nécessaire), ainsi que des seringue (je sait pas sil y aura des embouts adaptés à la pharmacie)

Merci pour vos réponses 
cordialement Furette

----------


## Edensong

Le nutribird convient

----------


## Furette&co

@edensong merci pour votre réponse 
je dois le faire très liquide? et à quelle température? Est ce qu’il faut de l’humidité dans son nid comme dans une couveuse? et il doit y faire combien?
Desolée pour toutes ces question mais j’ai eu du mal à trouver une réponse claire sur internet

----------


## Edensong

J ai nourri des pigeonneaux tombés du nid mais ils avaient déja 10/12 jours au moins Je ne voudrais pas te dire de bétise Le mieux serait d appeler la SPOV ou lapalomatriste qui te donneraient la marche a suivre par  téléphone

----------


## Kyt's

https://m.facebook.com/groups/lapalomatriste/

----------


## Furette&co

@Kyts merci beaucoup! Je ne suis pas très douée au téléphone  :Big Grin:

----------


## Edensong

Des nouvelles?

----------


## Furette&co

@endensong j’ai miré l’oeuf ce matin et il était toujours en vie, je trouve même qu’il a grandi par rapport a hier, je suis super contente car j’avoue avoir eu des doutes quand à la couvaison par une poule, tout n’est pas joué mais c’est déjà un bon départ

----------


## Edensong

Tu nous feras des photos

----------


## Aniky

Honnêtement je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu cherches a faire ca alors que tu as déjà des oiseaux à placer en urgence et que tu n'as aucune expérience là dedans.  
Comment vas tu faire pour tout le temps le garder a la bonne température ? 
Que vas tu en faire après sachant que tu cherches déjà a en placer d'autres car il ne sera pas relachable. 
Pour la nourriture il y a noté les dosage sur la notice. 
Le premier lait de jabot des parents est très important pour les petits. 


Tant mieux si il survit mais franchement je suis plus que septique... je croise les doigts pour lui : D

----------


## Edensong

https://sos-pigeons.forumactif.org/t...geons-rescapes

----------


## Furette&co

@Aniky je sais bien mais en le voyant si développé et vif je n’ai pas pu m’en débarrasser, j’avoue que je n’étais pas sûr que ça marche sous la poule
En fait Parsakaaly était mon 25ème sauvetage (16 biset, un ramier, 3 cailles, une tourterelle, un merle (toujours là, la LPO ne veut pas de lui :: ), un très jeune moineau et un chaton) a part Parsakaaly, tous les bisets datent de l’été dernier (les adultes se cognent les ailes contre les haubans(une minorité heureusement) et les jeunes tombent dans le canal mais personne ne fait rien :: ), j’ai commencé l’année dernière, je sais qu’il y en a qui font plus mais bon...je suis contente de contribuer
Pour le garder au chaud, je pensais utiliser la lampe chauffante à poussins
Après, pour le garder, il y avait un voisin qui était intéressé (je lui avait proposé Ricky, Nobel et Parsakaaly mais non... trop sauvages selon lui) il a déjà un pigeon handicapé qui est amoureux de lui, par contre le monsieur n’arrive pas à me dire son sexe et comme le pigeon a peur de moi il se cache à chaque fois que je le vois et ne me démontre aucun comportement qui puisse déterminer quoi que ce soit ::  alors j’espère que si le petit survit ils pourront former un beau couple.

Moi aussi j’ai des doutes, c’est vrai que pour un petit aussi jeune j’ai aucune expérience, je suis un peut inquiète mais il faut une première à tout

----------


## Furette&co

@Edensong désolée pour la bordure j’ai dû faire une capture d’écran de ma vidéo car je ne pouvait pas l’envoyer, la forme sombre c’est le poussin

----------


## Edensong

Ah oui magnifique photo J éspère sincérement qu il va vivre Quoiqu il en soit tu auras fait le maximum

----------

